# New Super Mario Bros Wii



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone got/played it - opinions?

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

My children have been bought this for Christmas by their Grandparents, so it will be Christmas Day before anyone can play it


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm getting Game vouchers to buy it with so I won't see it till at least boxing day! Mario rules so I'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

sorry to bump this but does anyone have this game at all? Thinking of getting it for Xmas day to play on the wii


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Another one that can't play it till Christmas. 

Nozza, it's Mario, it can't be bad!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Im getting it for xmas aswell. I wouldnt imagine it will be a rubbish game. Looks good on all short videos ive seen of it.

You get a preview here http://www.play.com/Games/Wii/4-/10267540/New-Super-Mario-Bros-Wii/Product.html


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah I have it, the game is true old school Mario fun. Think Mario 3 (NES) and Super Mario World (SNES). Multiplayer is slightly annoying as you get in each others way though


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I've had it a couple of weeks now. It's an ideal game as the Mrs. likes playing it aswell so we always play it 2 player. Mario games usually = quality :thumb:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

.Martin said:


> Another one that can't play it till Christmas.
> 
> Nozza, it's Mario, it can't be bad!


That's true, just got it from HMV )

Got to wait until Xmas day to play it(


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

This will be played tomorrow, looking forward to having a laugh


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, got my copy on Boxing day and 1st impressions are that its superb! Only managed a few hours play but as it appears to take its base from the original Mario Bros looks like i'm hooked!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Might get this for the kids - I used to love SMB


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

got it and finished it fantastic game been 26 i have played all throw nes snes and gameboy


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!

Never laughed so much as watchin the wife going mental as my 9 year old kept pushing her into the lava/stealing all the power ups!!!

Real old school quality about it to!


----------

